# NXT Takeover Live Special Discussion (05.29.14)



## Creative name

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*

Off topic but why is El Local (Ricardo Rodriguez) a wrestler?


----------



## KicksToFaces!

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*

^Because he's actually decent.

Really excited for this one. Kidd-Neville and Zayn-Breeze should be pretty good and I hope we'll see more of Del Sol in the tag team titles match than we did against the Legionaires.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*

Takeover won't be as good as Arrival but it shouldn't be too bad. Zayn/Breeze will steal the show given 15 mins.


----------



## Afnorok

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*


----------



## Gametoo

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*

Nattie Vs Charlotte will be horrible, I don't give an F about both and I don't see why Bret's old ass will be there? he always seemed bored when ever make an appearance.

I dislike both of these girls but Shitlotte > Fattie


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*

No interest in watching Tyson Kidd or Natalya. Hopefully Breeze-Zayn and Ascension-Kalisto & Local will be good.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*

Excited for Zayn, always; Tag match should at least be cool for the Ascension entrance; We get to see Rose's entrance; and I think the Diva's match should be good. I think Charlotte's gotten pretty good and Natalya will compensate for anything she lacks.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*

Kidd/Neville could be a classic. Can't wait.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*



> Christian and Cesaro have been added to the WWE NXT Takeover pre-show with Paul Heyman and Renee Young. The pre-show will feature interviews with Bret Hart and Ric Flair, among others.
> 
> There will also be a thirty minute Takeover Fallout post-show with Renee, Heyman, Cesaro and Christian


:mark:


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*

Looking forward to the Title match and No.1 Contendership.



DoubtGin said:


> :mark:


That's an awesome lineup.


----------



## Dan Pratt

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*

Am looking forward to it. Although kind of luke warm on the women's match. I am guessing it will be a good one and I get wanting to put Charlotte with a good opponent for their big show. But does anyone really believe with Natalya being on Total Divas and in the main roster that they would put the NXT Women's title on her? Natalya winning has got to be one of the biggest long shots in wrestling this year. So going to be hard to get into it when I have almost zero doubt how it will end.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*

I don't believe that this is going to be better than Arrival, but I do BOLIEVE that this is going to be an awesome show


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*



Creative name said:


> Off topic but why is El Local (Ricardo Rodriguez) a wrestler?


Because he's...trained to be? What do you think he did before he was Del Rio's announcer?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*

It won't be better then ArRival and I dislike a WWE jobber is NXT Title worthy, but it will be a good show with a strong crowd.


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*

Looking forward to the Pre-show, Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze, and The Ascension vs. Kalisto & El Local, although Ascension might be losing the titles.


----------



## AEA

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*

Should be awesome (Y)


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*

Excited for Kidd/Neville and Breeze/Zayn, those 2 matches should be great.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*

I'm guessing it won't be airing on TV for people outside of USA? Cause right now my tvguide has NXT on Thursday at 8pm,but it's a 1 hour episode,though they do list the episode as NEW.....


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*

I can't be the only person looking forward, like, actually genuinely looking forward to the divas match can I?

Though Sasha isn't really in the match I can only imagine her being a heavy hand in the outcome of the match - either helping Charlotte win or somehow making her lose, or at least, trying. I hope Charlotte wins the championship over Natalya that's for sure, but I hope the disagreements between Charlotte and Sasha continues moreso.


----------



## Bfo4jd

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*



Afnorok said:


>


"When opportunity(Arrival) becomes a Take-over!" :mark:

I love the concept of these Live specials. Makes me wonder what will be the next special in line.


----------



## Reign

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*

It's actually a really good lineup however I'm not overally keen with Kidd having a title shot.. sigh but oh well


----------



## Máscara Dorada

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*



KicksToFaces! said:


> ^Because he's actually decent.


I don't know. Sure, he can wrestle but Kalisto outshines him in any aspect possible. I don't get why they need to be a team, why can't they just introduce Kalisto as a singles wrestler? Cause let's be honest. We all care about Kalisto, no one gives a jack about El Local.


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*



Man in the Suit said:


> I don't know. Sure, he can wrestle but Kalisto outshines him in any aspect possible. I don't get why they need to be a team, why can't they just introduce Kalisto as a singles wrestler? Cause let's be honest. We all care about Kalisto, no one gives a jack about El Local.


They barely have any NXT tag-teams, and this way Kalisto can get the hot tag and allow people to get invested in him. It's not really a big problem. Plus Local can be a mouthpiece and this will stop the obvious comparisons between Kalisto and Sin Cara.


----------



## ctorresc04

I tried to buy tickets at the box office. They're only available for Full Sail students and faculty. The rest of the general public is shit out of luck. :-(


----------



## Máscara Dorada

*Re: NXT Take-Over Live Special discussion*



x78 said:


> They barely have any NXT tag-teams, and this way Kalisto can get the hot tag and allow people to get invested in him. It's not really a big problem. Plus Local can be a mouthpiece and this will stop the obvious comparisons between Kalisto and Sin Cara.


Sure but Kalisto can speak perfect English so why don't they let Kalisto speak and develop his mic-skills?


----------



## truk83

If they are going to pair Kalisto with someone it should be a person you would never expect. It's almost like a Marvel Comics pairing. Maybe a big guy, little guy pairing? Somebody like Sawyer Fulton makes sense to me. Random big guy from Ohio with no real connection to Kalisto. Perhaps a back story could be created in order to connect with fans why they are together.


----------



## LateTrain27

Once again Australia gets screwed out of the NXT "Pay Per View" in favor of a 'Best of" show. unk2


----------



## NastyYaffa

I would love to see Crowe make a surprise debut tonight. That would be epic. :mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1

Yea I would like to see some debuts either tonight or next week taping.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Looking forward to this :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

would mark for either Slate Randall or Solomon Crowe debut.


----------



## Allur

I doubt there's any debuts to come but Simon Gotch would be :moyes1


----------



## Waffelz

Drinking already?!


----------



## Frico

Some predictions for tonight's winners:

Neville
Charlotte
Zayn
El Local and Kalisto
Rose

Random match winner: Mojo Rawley


----------



## Eddie Ray

can someone hit me up with a stream at some point?


----------



## Frico

Check your PMs.


----------



## DoubtGin

Rawley, Lana and Rusev are scheduled to appear.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Going to be a great show for sure.


----------



## Oxidamus

MoxleyMoxx said:


> would mark for either Slate Randall or Solomon Crowe debut.


I would mark for ANY debut at this point. :draper2


----------



## Naka Moora

WOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## TheOaths

Praying there wont be a Mojo Rawley match on this thing


----------



## Flawlessstuff

Is the board going to explode if the Total Divas Couple win the titles?


----------



## AEA

Should be good


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Slate Randall will be held off and debut as part of the revamped Tough Enough.


----------



## Waffelz

Rawley can fuck off.


----------



## Bullydully

Waffelz said:


> Rawley can fuck off.


Yep, take Rusev with him.


----------



## SAMCRO

Don't worry guys you'll definitely get a shitty Mojo Rawley match tonight, i can guarantee you that. WWE wants to make sure they showcase him at every one of these NXT ppvs, cause they're high on him. 

The guy is pure shit, from his gimmick to his look to his wrestling ability. The dudes finisher is a fucking flying ass bump, that alone should tell you he's horrible. And can you picture this guy having any kind of a serious feud with his silly cartoony gimmick?


----------



## DoubtGin

The whole segment with him (including the match) will take 5 min at most so it's no biggie.


----------



## SAMCRO

WWE really need to fix that fucking thing where the live feed cuts back to 4 seconds earlier and sets you behind the live feed. The network has been out for months now this shit should have been fixed by now.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Breeze will make a great transition to the main roster! #Facts


----------



## Jobberwacky

How long till the show starts guys?


----------



## El Capitano

That zayn Cesaro match was just sublime. Let's hope we get something as close that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin

Jobberwacky said:


> How long till the show starts guys?


20 min


----------



## Ham and Egger

It starts at 8. If Christian says Zayn reminds him of himself then Zayn will not get far! D:


----------



## DoubtGin

Christian :mark:
Heyman :mark:
Cesaro :mark:

great pre-show panel

that pun from Cesaro :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris

Shit gonna be better than Raw :mark:


----------



## El Capitano

If cj Parker is out there all night thank fuck we don't have to watch him wrestle


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Klorel

I got so busy that I almost forgot about this.


----------



## Jobberwacky

DoubtGin said:


> 20 min





Ham and Egger said:


> It starts at 8



TY


----------



## DoubtGin

I love the NXT pre show. So much hype about every major match on the card.


----------



## CMDeluxe

Has anyone else noticed the background of the match graphics cracking and going blue? Is it supposed to be doing that or is it being "hacked"?....


----------



## Bullydully

Christian "WOOOOOOOOOOOOO WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" was hilarious.


----------



## Mr. I

CMDeluxe said:


> Has anyone else noticed the background of the match graphics cracking and going blue? Is it supposed to be doing that or is it being "hacked"?....


It's because "takeover". It's the art theme they're going with.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Kidd looks high as fuck.


----------



## DoubtGin

Cole burying Kidd :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss

Tyson Kid looks like he doesn't give a fuck during that sit down interview with Cole :lmao


----------



## TripleG

I just flipped on the Network. 

Wow, Michael Cole is a dick. 

"You can have the greatest sob story in the world, but if you don't win, nobody cares". Wow, fuck you dude. Winning is the only thing that matters to MC, lol.

And LOL Heyman.


----------



## DoubtGin

Heyman :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris

Cole with that harshness.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao is this how Natalya treats Tyson on Total Divas?? :lmao omg, why are they making her such a bitch :lol


:lmao Heyman is fucking GOAT!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

I would hate to live with natayla. Tyson is a little bitch seriously. I bet Natty uses a strap on and makes him take it.


----------



## Frico

Heyman. :lmao:lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris

Fucking Heyman :maury

Now Rose :lol


----------



## Waffelz

Linkage pronto, please. x


----------



## autechrex




----------



## Wynter

God, they need to put Heyman on Raw commentary. It would be gold! :banderas


----------



## TripleG

I'm looking at Adam Rose's entourage. 

Found Waldo!


----------



## Therapy

Ugh.. Adam Rose... The dumbest gimmick in years..


----------



## El Capitano

What a shit way to kick off the show


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bfo4jd

Why do we have to open NXT with this ******? fpalm


----------



## TripleG

Adam Rose is hilarious, ha ha.


----------



## Bfo4jd

Bo Dallas >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Rose.


----------



## Waffelz

Cheers Frico, pal.


----------



## TripleG

Jeez, Rose is over like rover in NXT. 

Wonder why that hasn't translated to Raw?


----------



## RiverFenix

Waffelz said:


> Cheers Frico, pal.


Ever see the movie Pay it Forward? Just wonderin...


----------



## Ham and Egger

Fucking plants in the crowd! :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78

Rose >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ....................... Bo Dallas


----------



## Therapy

Bfo4jd said:


> Why do we have to open NXT with this ******? fpalm


Eggggggggggggzactly


----------



## CookiePuss

That leg drop by Camacho...such height


----------



## Wynter

Ahhh, Adam Rose revealing all the Lemons and Homophobes in the wrestling world


----------



## Waffelz

Look at that bored looking fud in the crowd.


----------



## Chrome

TripleG said:


> Jeez, Rose is over like rover in NXT.
> 
> Wonder why that hasn't translated to Raw?


Probably because this NXT crowd is better than most of the Raw crowds over the last month.


----------



## DoubtGin

Ok for an opener.

Camacho was more impressive than Rose, though, which is a little concerning.

That finisher reminded me a lot of Ambrose's.


----------



## DudeLove669

Still perplexed as to why Rose uses Ambrose finisher. Yes it's a Snapmare driver over the Headlock driver but is essentially the same thing.


----------



## Ham and Egger

And we cut to Bryan Saxton proving he's not black at all! :jay2


----------



## Wynter

I'm a huge Rosebud, but Camacho really drew my attention in this match. Good little opener that entertained me enough and NXT crowds once again showing most Raw crowds how to bring life to a match


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

I'm a Lemon


----------



## Frico

Proud to be a lemon.


----------



## TripleG

I wish they'd let him be El Generico, but nice video package.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ZAYN VS BREEZE :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Huh, thought Zayn vs Breeze is next.

Instead we get the tag titles match.


----------



## TripleG

OK, lets see what the tag division brings. 

I always love me some tag team wrestling.


----------



## Frico

Eden. 8*D


----------



## El Capitano

Looking forward to this tag match for once


----------



## DoubtGin

Ricardo Rodriguez :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

Kalisto looks like a complete GEEK flailing his arms like that!


----------



## Born of Osiris

Just how many tag teams are in NXT?


----------



## El Capitano

Christ Kalisto is fucking tiny, haven't seen him wrestle before this


----------



## Waffelz

Doubt Kalisto goes over here.


----------



## Bfo4jd

They really need a name for this lucha team.


----------



## El Capitano

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Just how many tag teams are in NXT?


Hardly any


----------



## Born of Osiris

Hmm. So this is Samuray Del Sol.


----------



## DoubtGin

there are around 4-5 teams around I think

crowd is as lively as expected


----------



## TripleG

It is nice of the Dothraki to lend NXT some talent.


----------



## RiverFenix

El Capitano said:


> Christ Kalisto is fucking tiny, haven't seen him wrestle before this


Wait until he's standing next to Hornswoggle or El Torito...


----------



## Hawkke

Sure this has been covered, but El Local is Ricardo right?


----------



## Bfo4jd

Anyone Remember this?


----------



## RiverFenix

Hawkke said:


> Sure this has been covered, but El Local is Ricardo right?


Yep.


----------



## DoubtGin

Meh, expected more offense from Kalisto/El Local.

Match was quite fun, though.


----------



## Redzero

Ricardo is fucking terrible.


----------



## Snapdragon

They didn't give Kalisto really any chance to do some cool highflying stuff =/


----------



## Born of Osiris

Gimme dat Zayn :mark:


----------



## TripleG

OK match. I like The Ascension! They are pretty cool. 

Calisto seems solid, but El Local is kind of sloppy.


----------



## Bfo4jd

Shit, El local is sloppy as fuck. Did he learn to wrestle from Punk?


----------



## Hawkke

Let Ricardo take Lawler's place on the announce table!


----------



## Klorel

Pretty decent match, I like the Ascension. El Local though...no, just no.


----------



## Frico

Fun tag match.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Man, Breeze's gimmick is gold.


----------



## Waffelz

Well that was far too short and rubbish. Ascension are just terrible.


----------



## Wynter

Ricardo/El Loco is a bit out of shape and a bit sloppy. He will stick out like a sore thumb with a great partner like Kalisto. But I enjoyed the match nonetheless. I wanted more offense from Kalisto though


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Tyler Breeze is Dolph Ziggler. 8*D


----------



## TripleG

Tyler Breez, LOL! 

This guy is awesome!


----------



## Bullydully

Not that high on Acsension but that was a pretty good display from them.


----------



## El Capitano

Zayn :mark: Come on my son put another classic


----------



## Redzero

WHY THE FUCK HE CHANGED HIS THEME


----------



## Arcade

Looks like Zayn got a new song. Seems like the new theme fits him.


----------



## Klorel

Both themes changed, why?


----------



## Ham and Egger

The modern day Heart Break Kid! :lol


----------



## Wynter

Zayn has a new song??? :mark: Getting that call up in the next few months maybe?? :


----------



## Born of Osiris

That's a great fucking theme. Holy shit!


----------



## Leather Rebel

Hawkke said:


> Let Ricardo take Lawler's place on the announce table!


BY GWAD NO! He does commentary on the spanish table of the PPV's and he is terrible, terrible.


----------



## Chrome

Man, I just downloaded Tyler's old theme the other day. That's way better than this shit he has now.


----------



## Arcade

And Breeze has a new theme as well?


----------



## Wynter

I love NXT. It gives me such WWF feels with all the different types of gimmicks <3


----------



## TripleG

Hmmm. Is it just me or does it sound like Mok is singing Tyler's theme song?


----------



## Frico

Anyone have a link to spare? Mine just crashed. :side:


----------



## Born of Osiris

Just noticed the yellow ropes. So cool.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Now the show has really begun.


----------



## DoubtGin

I don't know which one it is, but one of the commentators sounds like the next Michael Cole.


----------



## El Capitano

Holy shit just noticed the Welsh flag on Sami's tights :mark:


----------



## Bfo4jd

Thank god, Renee isn't on commentary.


----------



## Frico

Can anyone PM a link real quick?


----------



## DoubtGin

great match


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

This ref was in TNA.


----------



## Chrome

This match is damn good. Both these guys should be on the main roster before the end of the year.


----------



## TripleG

Nice match here!


----------



## Waffelz

Frico said:


> Can anyone PM a link real quick?


http://www.feed2all.eu/watch/49045/2/watch-wwe-network.html


----------



## DoubtGin

This rules.


----------



## Ham and Egger

What a SUPERKICK!!!!!!!!


----------



## hou713

Why can't we have matches like this on Raw & Smackdown?


----------



## BlightedAgent

This is an amazing match!


----------



## Waffelz

That fucking superkick.


----------



## LVblizzard

This is freaking awesome!


----------



## Rizzo

Damn if Zayn would have hit that move...


----------



## BlightedAgent

Go Tyler!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

That move was botched quite a bit, but it seemed really difficult to pull off.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

That senton was sick, you know that hurt.


----------



## Snapdragon

HE BUSTED OUT THE PUMPHANDLE ORANGE CRUSH HOLY SHIT


----------



## Bfo4jd

Wow, awesome.


----------



## Rizzo

Breeze's head smashed pretty hard against that steel...


----------



## BlightedAgent

OMG! That dive!


----------



## killacamt

that match was awesome!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

Breeze wins !!

Awesome match.


----------



## Klorel

Awesome match.


----------



## Born of Osiris

This match :wall


----------



## Bfo4jd




----------



## Rizzo

Great match.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Nooooooo


----------



## Snapdragon

Creative finish awesome match


----------



## BlightedAgent

YES! BREEZE WON!

This has potential of being the match of the year


----------



## Waffelz

Why does Zayn never win?


----------



## El Capitano

Fantastic match despite that botch. Zayn is just too good and Breeze is certainly no slouch


----------



## Born of Osiris

Oh fuck the fuck off


----------



## shutupchico

why the hell aren't these guys on the main roster?


----------



## Hawkke

That was quite a contest, I did gain far more respect for Mr. Breeze.



shutupchico said:


> why the hell aren't these guys on the main roster?


Don't wish that on your NXT favorites, not until WWE gets their main roster booking under control. If ever again before they go out of business.


----------



## Waffelz

Breeze really needs a new finisher.


----------



## DudeLove669

Holy fuck. I'd honestly expect to see a turnbuckle brainbuster before I ever saw that Pumphandle orange crush.

The botch made the move even more impressive. The way both in unison were able to pull off one of the most natural saves I've seen in wrestling made it all the more special. I've never seen much in Breeze but that save impressed me more than anything he could have done.

And of course we all know how good Zayn is.


----------



## Chrome

That match was amazing. Gonna have to start watching NXT regularly.


----------



## Rizzo

Breeze probably has a concussion from that head bump


----------



## LVblizzard

BlightedAgent said:


> YES! BREEZE WON!
> 
> This has potential of being the match of the year


Zayn vs. Cesaro is MOTY so far but this was pretty great.


----------



## El Capitano

Waffelz said:


> Why does Zayn never win?


It was to be expected Breeze was going to win to keep the Face/Heel dynamic. I think they're building up with Zayn by getting him to just miss out time after time before winning the title


----------



## TripleG

That was a hell of a match there, and what a clever finish! An inadvertent low blow that was creatively set up? I like little things like that. 

I have always liked Generico, but Tyler Breeze is pretty awesome himself. At the very least, this is a very positive first impression.


----------



## Bullydully

What a match.


----------



## Frico

Figured Breeze would win based on the dark matches/touring Zayn's been doing as of late. He's getting called up soon or later and doesn't need the title. He's been well over without it for awhile now.


----------



## Bfo4jd

Flair and Bret are polar opposite, one has no charisma whatsoever and the other arguably the most charismatic ever.


----------



## Redzero

HE IS BULGARIAN NOT RUSSIAN LMAOO


----------



## Ham and Egger

Lana is a goddess. kada:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

I always liked Generico but I never thought Zayn would work ...

Next to Ambrose, he's my favorite dude in the WWE right now. Every match is fucking incredible, he's so damn good at doing the little things that enhance the match. Dat Psychology


----------



## Wynter

I was a bit hesitant at first because the match seemed like it was going to be average, but man did it really pick up and get me into it :mark:

Can't wait to see guys like this on the main roster who can actually put on great matches.


----------



## jacobdaniel

That was a fantastic match! Great effort from both men. I've been a big fan of Sami Zayn for a while now, but that match definitely made me take a little more notice of Tyler Breeze. I hate that Zayn lost, but I kind of thought he would. It feels like this thing with him never being able to win big matches may be going somewhere. I'm fine with that so long as it doesn't lead to some kind of heel turn. That wouldn't make much sense right now as he's one of the most over babyfaces in NXT.


----------



## HHHGame78

Guys, they would never give NXT people the time to do matches like that on RAW.


----------



## Therapy

Oh look.. Rocket up his ass bore fest...


----------



## barnesk9

I'm so happy Tyler Breeze won. They are saving Zayn Neville for something big

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rizzo

Zayn already with two MOTY candidates so far


----------



## El Capitano

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I always liked Generico but I never thought Zayn would work ...
> 
> Next to Ambrose, he's my favorite dude in the WWE right now. Every match is fucking incredible, he's so damn good at doing the little things that enhance the match. Dat Psychology


They guy will easily get over, he oozes charisma, is great on the mic and is fantastic in the ring. Just a natural babyface that plays up to it superbly in the ring. Can't wait for him to get called up


----------



## DudeLove669

Mojo Rawley is on the screen fuck this EJECT EJECT!!!!


----------



## Phillies3:16

Please rusev squash this twat.


----------



## Xapury

Dat flag...


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Mojo Rawley is so hype, so America.


----------



## Bfo4jd

HHHGame78 said:


> Guys, they would never give NXT people the time to do matches like that on RAW.


Umm, yes do they would to guys who can wrestle. Why do you think Bryan was doing double duty every week before mania?


----------



## DoubtGin

this fuckin gimmick fpalm

but hey Mojo might get squashed


----------



## BlightedAgent

lol Mojo is representing America?


----------



## Klorel

Mojo and Rusev? Oh god, save me.


----------



## Redzero

this fucker now lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

I hope Rusev fucking murders this GEEK.


----------



## barnesk9

Oh fuck no one wants to see Mojo Rawley

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rizzo

Rusev and Mojo...Oh God.


----------



## Wynter

Seeing matches like this on NXT just gives me more confidence in a WWE future where Triple H is running things.


----------



## El Capitano

Oh fuck no Rawley vs Rusev fpalm


----------



## jacobdaniel

MarkDa2nd said:


> Zayn already with two MOTY candidates so far


Spot on there. I'm glad they're waiting for the right time to call him up to the main roster. If handled correctly, he could be a big star some day.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Why can't ROH or TNA present themselves like NxT. It's embarrassing that a developmental brand is better produced than those promotions.


----------



## Xapury

Lana going crazy :lmao


----------



## Bfo4jd

BIG E to run interference?


----------



## Therapy

*facepalm*


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Can't say I saw that coming. :lol


----------



## Hawkke

Hi Mojo! Bye Mojo!


----------



## Wynter

I hear a lot of harsh criticism about Rawley. I guess I will see how correct they are. Mic skills aren't the greatest, but passable enough.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Is he the modern day shitty Ultimate Warrior? 

God this guy is annoying,


----------



## TripleG

Ha! The Network cut out for me during Rusev's entrance and it came back on right after he won. 

I assume nothing of value was lost.


----------



## El Capitano

TheGreatBanana said:


> Why can't ROH or TNA present themselves like NxT. It's embarrassing that a developmental brand is better produced than those promotions.


They don't have the type of money WWE has to invest in a show


----------



## Xapury

Dat ass.


----------



## DudeLove669

WynterWarm12 said:


> I hear a lot of harsh criticism about Rawley. I guess I will see how correct they are. Mic skills aren't the greatest, but passable enough.


You're lucky you didn't see his ring skills. He has a bona fide divas moveset.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Thank you, Rusev! :mark:


----------



## Wynter

:lmao....well then...


----------



## Waffelz

Regal there :lol


----------



## Chrome

Damn, Rusev fucked him up quickly. :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

He didn't tap :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16

I feel like mojo already has go away heat and he's not even on the main roster yet


----------



## Rizzo

Can't say I didn't enjoy seeing Mojo squashed


----------



## Wynter

DoubtGin said:


> He didn't tap :lmao


I was wondering if I missed the tap or not :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris

America :buried :maury


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

I guess Rusev just took out the trash.


----------



## Frico

I don't get hyped! I...don't get Hyped!

Rawley and mics don't belong together.


----------



## Oxidamus

I really hope the mighty Rusev just took Mojo off television for a while now. Fuck Mojo. Rusev crush.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Omg is ric flair wearing a long wig and divas clothing? Oh wait...


----------



## BlightedAgent

Woooooooooooooo


----------



## Bfo4jd

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> America :buried :maury


Lana >>> Murica.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Now for the real main event.


----------



## TripleG

Charlotte takes after her dad in the looks department...most unfortunate.


----------



## TN Punk

Charlotte done got so much swag since when she debuted. lol.


----------



## Wynter

Is Charlotte any good? I haven't seen any of her matches yet.


----------



## Bfo4jd

TripleG said:


> Charlotte takes after her dad in the looks department...most unfortunate.


:maury :maury


----------



## DoubtGin

Wasn't it rumored that this actor's son is signing with WWE or trying out at least?


----------



## Xapury

Charlotte is hot,the fuck you people are talking about?


----------



## CookiePuss

God Damn, Paige is so damn fine


----------



## TripleG

Paige gets mic time? This really is a different experience from Raw.


----------



## DudeLove669

TripleG said:


> Paige gets mic time? This really is a different experience from Raw.


Everything is different. Cesaro actually has character and personality on NXT. RAW on the other hand........


----------



## Flair Shot

Get the mic away from her, right now. Good, god.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Not so much the anti-diva anymore


----------



## Bfo4jd

Where's your ass paige? Oh right, it doesn't exist. AJ was skinny too but she had great ass.


----------



## TripleG

Why did Paige laugh after almost all her sentences?


----------



## Rizzo

Really hope they change the Divas title soon. It looks like a damn toy.


----------



## autechrex

That accent doesn't even sound real.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn, that was a good promo from Paige. She got some mic skills.


----------



## CookiePuss

RKO361 said:


> Get the mic away from her, right now. Good, god.


She's good to look at but her speech or whatever that was was cringe worthy.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

...until SummerSlam, Paige. :AJ


----------



## Xapury

I want to touch paige hair.


----------



## Snapdragon

DoubtGin said:


> Wasn't it rumored that this actor's son is signing with WWE or trying out at least?


He was in WWE as Garrett Dylan in 2011. He tagged with Scott Dawson.

He got released but I hear he got resigned


----------



## El Capitano

It's amazing how different NXT is from Raw, hopefully once HHH fully takes over we get more of this and less of this shit on RAW


----------



## TripleG

Oh God, Charlotte's theme music...lol.


----------



## Flair Shot

Ham and Egger said:


> Damn, that was a good promo from Paige. She got some mic skills.


You can't be serious.


----------



## Hawkke

So is there even a snowball's chance in hell Natty wins this?


----------



## Bfo4jd

Still a better promo than Bryan.


----------



## Born of Osiris

She looks so much like her dad it's creepy.


----------



## killacamt

no way Natayla wins


----------



## DudeLove669

Hawkke said:


> So is there even a snowball's chance in hell Natty wins this?


More of a chance than Tyson winning his match. :ti


----------



## Phillies3:16

Little naitch reffing!


----------



## Rizzo

Bfo4jd said:


> Still a better promo than Bryan.


Sad but true.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Ric Flair BFF


----------



## Xapury

WOOOOO!


----------



## CookiePuss

Damn, as much hate as Nattie gets, she sure carries herself like a champion. Chick is confident as hell.


----------



## C-Cool

That promo honestly wasn't that bad after the beginning.

Sounded a bit like a game show host, but not the worst promo in the world.


----------



## Redzero

Bret must be pissed off for seing Flair.


----------



## shutupchico

charlotte is like an ugly michelle mccool


----------



## Bfo4jd

Careful Bret, don't break your hip.


----------



## DudeLove669

shutupchico said:


> charlotte is like an ugly michelle mccool


Michelle mccool is an ugly Michelle Mcool


----------



## Born of Osiris

Wow, Nattie and Kidd having to resort to fighting for NXT titles. 

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Rizzo

DudeLove669 said:


> Michelle mccool is an ugly Michelle Mcool


You're crazy.


----------



## Bfo4jd

Isn't it weird to see the crowd actually invested in the show? as opposed to chanting non sense like CM Punk, Randy savage, JBL etc...?


----------



## Ham and Egger

5 minute chain wrestling in a womens match!?


----------



## Venus Gospel

DudeLove669 said:


> Michelle mccool is an ugly Michelle Mcool


She's actually quite beautiful.


----------



## Wynter

I wish more Raw crowds were more inclined to add life to the show instead of just sitting on their hands for most of the matches. I understand Raw can sometimes be a drag, but a hot crowd just changes the whole atmosphere.

You love wrestling? Act like it.


----------



## Rizzo

Bfo4jd said:


> Isn't it weird to see the crowd actually invested in the show? as opposed to chanting non sense like CM Punk, Randy savage, JBL etc...?


Yea but this crowd has a reason to be invested


----------



## Xapury

Small crowds are the best.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

I never noticed how tall Charlotte is. I mean, she just TOWERS over Nattie. Good God, those legs.


----------



## Waffelz

I do like how slutty Charlotte is in the ring. Legs constantly open :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris

Bfo4jd said:


> Isn't it weird to see the crowd actually invested in the show? as opposed to chanting non sense like CM Punk, Randy savage, JBL etc...?


That's because NXT is actually entertaining unlike Raw.


----------



## Hawkke

I don't understand why anyone from the Hart lineage even goes to work for WWE, they will never get fair treatment, I mean sure, there is that nice paycheck, that can't be denied. But the fact Naty hasn't even sniffed the Women's championship recently and was "farting" speaks volumes about the hatred still associated with the Hart legacy held by Vince and who knows who else.


----------



## jacobdaniel

Bfo4jd said:


> Where's your ass paige? Oh right, it doesn't exist. AJ was skinny too but she had great ass.


Da fuq you talking about?



















Her ass looks pretty damn good to me :draper2


----------



## TripleG

I must say that it is nice to have commentary that isn't ear splitting and annoying. 

They aren't a great team by any means, but at least I am not angry and annoyed listening to them. It is kind of sad that I have to settle for being pleased by "Not annoying" but that's the hand we're dealt.


----------



## shutupchico

DudeLove669 said:


> Michelle mccool is an ugly Michelle Mcool


what dude


----------



## Redzero

WynterWarm12 said:


> I wish more Raw crowds were more inclined to add life to the show instead of just sitting on their hands for most of the matches. I understand Raw can sometimes be a drag, but a hot crowd just changes the whole atmosphere.
> 
> You love wrestling? Act like it.


When u have shit like El Torito,Sheamus and CenaWinsLoL it's hard to act like that.


----------



## kokepepsi

Natalya's ass in hd
:banderas


----------



## Born of Osiris

Charlotte isn't that bad.


----------



## Hawkke

kokepepsi said:


> Natalya's ass in hd
> :banderas


----------



## Redzero

lol Bret must be mad.


----------



## Xapury

kokepepsi said:


> Natalya's ass in hd
> :banderas


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rizzo

TripleG said:


> I must say that it is nice to have commentary that isn't ear splitting and annoying.
> 
> They aren't a great team by any means, but at least I am not angry and annoyed listening to them. It is kind of sad that I have to settle for being pleased by "Not annoying" but that's the hand we're dealt.


Same thing I was thinking. Nice to have commentary without two idiots cracking awful one-liners back and forth.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That match is pretty damn good so far.


----------



## El Capitano

Woooo!!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Bret Hart is trying to emulate Miz's father in terms of fucks given.


----------



## Bfo4jd

"What's Bret thinking about right now?"

Survivor series 1997?


----------



## El Capitano

Ham and Egger said:


> That match is pretty damn good so far.


It's great when a Divas match gets more than 5 minutes.


----------



## kokepepsi

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Bret Hart is trying to emulate Miz's father in terms of fucks given.


Trying so hard to no sell flair:lmao


----------



## Hawkke

Wow, now that's a twist on the figure four with the headlock and crush. Naty isn't too bad at selling. Enjoyable match so far.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Redzero said:


> Bret must be pissed off for seing Flair.


Don't think so


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I must be the only one that thinks Charlotte is pretty hot.


----------



## barnesk9

Nattie making Charolette look like a million bucks

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger

Did one of the announcers say IC womens championship? :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris

Holy shit.


This match is pretty good. 

Them moves.


----------



## Bfo4jd

This match is already better Paige/Emma from arrival.


----------



## BlightedAgent

Why can't Regal commentate on Raw?


----------



## LVblizzard

Why don't they have women's wrestling like this on Raw and Smackdown? This is a damn good match.


----------



## barnesk9

NXT does in 1 hour what Raw can't in 3 entertain and move storylines while making them make sense

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin

best Natalya match I've ever watched I think

and this is already better than Paige vs Emma from Arrival, imo


----------



## Vyer

This match is good.


----------



## Bfo4jd

That turnbuckle spot looks so fake. Charlotte should stop doing it.


----------



## Chrome

Wow, Natalya is so underutilized and this match shows that. Charlotte's been good too.


----------



## Hawkke

Lil Naitch tellin Ole Naitch to stuff it :lol


----------



## Rizzo

This match alone proves how ridiculous the treatment that Nattie gets on the main roster is.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Moonsault! :mark:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Ric Flair is a reaction gif machine.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Charlotte broke out a Moonsault, better wrestler than Flair ever was!


----------



## Bfo4jd

WOw that was an amazing moonsault.


----------



## Xapury

This is awesome :lmao :mark:


----------



## El Capitano

Ric Flair at ring side is just hilarious. Another great divas match on NXT no surprise.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That REVERSAL!


----------



## barnesk9

I had no interest in seeing this match but its been pretty good

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## almostfamous

Charlotte is legit good? This match is amazing.


----------



## Bfo4jd

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Charlotte broke out a Moonsault, better wrestler than Flair ever was!


Honestly that was a better moonsault than anything Lita ever did in her entire career.


----------



## El Capitano

Dat counter :mark:


----------



## jacobdaniel

TakeMyGun said:


> I must be the only one that thinks Charlotte is pretty hot.


I don't think she's "OMG she's f'n hot!!", but I do think she's pretty attractive.


----------



## barnesk9

This match keeps getting better 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rizzo

Terrible looking sharpshooter lol


----------



## Bfo4jd

What a match. Holy fuck who woulda thought? :lmao


----------



## jacobdaniel

Good match.


----------



## almostfamous

That match was great!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Charlotte wins! Hell of a match!


----------



## kokepepsi

not bad
that figure4leglock spot was terrible though


----------



## Bfo4jd

Is bret fucking smiling? :ti


----------



## Ham and Egger

I can't remember the last time I was heavily involved into a womens match. Bravo to both girls, that was an amazing performance! :mark:


----------



## BlightedAgent

LOL I love Ric's reaction!


----------



## Hawkke

Oh no, clothes flying off Ric :lol That was a hell of match, no excuse these can't happen on them main roster. No Excuse!


----------



## Snapdragon

Charlotte has a better sharpshooter than the fucking Rock :lol


----------



## Xapury

Charlotte!!!!

Im a fan now.


----------



## jacobdaniel

Now why can't we get good, competitive diva's matches like that on Raw/Smackdown/PPV's?


----------



## Vyer

Great match!


----------



## Sarcasm1

wow what a divas match.


----------



## El Capitano

:clap:clap:clap:clap That was a damn good match best divas match in a while


----------



## dafo93

my God that theme is awful


----------



## SAMCRO

So Charlotte is randomly a face now??


----------



## Rizzo

Snapdragon said:


> Charlotte has a better sharpshooter than the fucking Rock :lol


Said no one ever lol


----------



## Bfo4jd

Best Divas match of the year by far(although I guess there isn't much to compare with :side.


----------



## Waffelz

Why do they need to hug? You're a heel ffs.


----------



## TripleG

Well that women's match was great. It is refreshing to actually see the girls wrestle rather than just perform a bunch of moves in a short amount of time in front of a crowd that couldn't possibly care any less.


----------



## Frico

THAT WAS A FUCKING DIVAS MATCH. Amazing from both ladies. Knew Charlotte was going to win but Nattie deserves better on the main roster after that. Truly great.


----------



## Therapy

Was that a Divas match I just watched? WTF? It involved wrestling, bumps, and in ring psychology.. WTF AM I WATCHING?


----------



## RyanPelley

Did Chalrot wen?


----------



## DudeLove669

MarkDa2nd said:


> Said no one ever lol


Is this a joke? It is universally agreed upon that Rock has one of the worst sharpshooters.


----------



## Snapdragon

MarkDa2nd said:


> Said no one ever lol


You've clearly never seen the Rock do a sharpshooter.


----------



## DoubtGin

I nearly enjoyed this as much as the Zany vs Breeze match.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

If we get AJ/Paige at SummerSlam, I hope it's at least half as good as what we just saw here with Nattie and Charlotte.


----------



## barnesk9

DudeLove669 said:


> Is this a joke? It is universally agreed upon that Rock has one of the worst sharpshooters.


He has thee absolute worse one


----------



## Ham and Egger

The last great Divas match I saw was NXT Arrival with Paige/Emma!


----------



## Chrome

Don't see many Diva matches that good anymore.


----------



## C-Cool

After seeing that, I wish we got Charlotte vs. Paige back then.

Great match.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Can't tell if Charlotte is hot or just standing next to Ric Flair. :draper2


----------



## Klorel

This event has been so much better than I though it would so far.


----------



## Xapury

Dat X belt...


----------



## Hawkke

Therapy said:


> Was that a Divas match I just watched? WTF? It involved wrestling, bumps, and in ring psychology.. WTF AM I WATCHING?


You are watching what WWE used to be, and hopefully someday can be again, because it's not anymore.


----------



## Arcade

barnesk9 said:


> He has thee absolute worse one


Sting's Scorpion Death Lock was even worse before he left TNA.


----------



## BK Festivus

Snapdragon said:


> Charlotte has a better sharpshooter than the fucking Rock :lol





MarkDa2nd said:


> Said no one ever lol


 Actually, almost everyone who just watched that match would probably say she does.


----------



## rockdig1228

That was probably the best women's match in WWE in at least five years I'd say - though can you ever remember two women getting almost 20 minutes to work a match like that ever in WWE? So realistically, it may be one of the best women's matches ever in WWE.

Glad to see Nattie and Charlotte shine tonight - also, THAT'S why Natalya got the spot, to put Charlotte over huge. I don't think any other woman under contract could have done that, maybe other than Sara Del Rey.


----------



## Bfo4jd

I think Neville should go for a complete bald look. His receding hairstyle and being short makes him look awkward.


----------



## CookiePuss

Tyson has such a shit theme


----------



## autechrex

tyson kidd with dat dere tanktop tanline


----------



## Born of Osiris

Best Divas match in a LONG ass time. Wow. Fucking amazing :clap


----------



## dazzy666

some show so far!


----------



## Xapury

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I'm giving that match 5 stars. Fucking incredible and so rare to see that in WWE these days. They went like 18 minutes. Why can't Vince give us something like that on WWE ppv with Paige and Natalya?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Ugh, Tyson Kidd's theme is atrocious.


----------



## Snapdragon

I still can't get used to Tyson Kidd in long tights.


----------



## shutupchico

tyson's music is trash. not a theme for a star.


----------



## kokepepsi

Is the black chick Cody's wife?

Cuz damn


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Just like what we saw at ArRival, the main event now has to top itself after two excellent matches on the card, and coincidentally, it followed a Sami Zayn match and a terrific Women's match.


----------



## El Capitano

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I'm giving that match 5 stars. Fucking incredible and so rare to see that in WWE these days. They went like 18 minutes. Why can't Vince give us something like that on WWE ppv with Paige and Natalya?


I would happily put that match out there for MOTYC, not quite 5 stars but certainly at most 4 1/2.


----------



## Bfo4jd

shutupchico said:


> tyson's music is trash. * not a theme for a star.*


Right. It fits him then. 8*D


----------



## Frico

Here we go.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Now that Tyson Kidd is older he could actually pull off a heel run. He's got a smug look to him.


----------



## barnesk9

Arcade said:


> Sting's Scorpion Death Lock was even worse before he left TNA.


Very very very good point


----------



## El Capitano

Looking forward to this match :mark:


----------



## barnesk9

Snapdragon said:


> I still can't get used to Tyson Kidd in long tights.


Yeah his attire before was sweet with the shorts and boots


----------



## BlightedAgent

I really like Kidd's tights design


----------



## SAMCRO

Exactly when did Tyson Kidd have a WM moment? must not be much of one since i can't remember it at all.


----------



## Ham and Egger

My boy Kidd sonned Neville! :jay2


----------



## Phillies3:16




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Rusev should have killed him...


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

El Capitano said:


> I would happily put that match out there for MOTYC, not quite 5 stars but certainly at most 4 1/2.


I'm a womens wrestling and Natalya mark so I could be overrating a bit, but yes a 4 1/2 star rating is definitely realistic for that match. Charlotte has officially arrived. I wasn't completely sold on her until tonight.


----------



## Phillies3:16

I assume kidd is going to lose. I read earlier today on a wrestling news site that they are going to put a mask on him. Apparently a lucha mask.


----------



## DoubtGin

good start


----------



## El Capitano

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I'm a womens wrestling and Natalya mark so I could be overrating a bit, but yes a 4 1/2 star rating is definitely realistic for that match. Charlotte has officially arrived. I wasn't completely sold on her until tonight.


Yup without a doubt, thought she had improved a lot but wasn't sure she was ready to be the main diva on NXT but that match was sensational. I really want WWE to take women's wrestling serious again


----------



## barnesk9

Its picking up now

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rizzo

It's a shame that Payback likely won't be half as good as Takeover


----------



## barnesk9

Why Dont they have an NXT showcase on raw? Its a 3 hour show dedicated an hour to them 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon

MarkDa2nd said:


> It's a shame that Payback likely won't be half as good as Takeover


Payback won't be half as good as friggin Capitol Punishment.


----------



## Waffelz

Boring match so far.


----------



## Bfo4jd

MarkDa2nd said:


> It's a shame that Payback likely won't be half as good as Takeover


Evolution Vs Shield elimination match should be great though.


----------



## Phillies3:16

The match psychology and story telling on nxt shows is levels above the matches on raw. Its rather sad


----------



## C-Cool

MarkDa2nd said:


> It's a shame that Payback likely won't be half as good as Takeover


Compared to this, Payback is going to suck and blow at the same time.


----------



## Rizzo

Snapdragon said:


> Payback won't be half as good as friggin Capitol Punishment.


True.


----------



## barnesk9

Phillies3:16 said:


> The match psychology and story telling on nxt shows is levels above the matches on raw. Its rather sad


This. I just hope the last 10 minutes are fast paced


----------



## Hawkke

I might be the only one, but rooting for Kidd, would really like to see him get a fair chance on the roster again someday.


----------



## killacamt

Snapdragon said:


> Payback won't be half as good as friggin Capitol Punishment.


will it be better than December to Dismember?


----------



## Rizzo

Nice spot right there


----------



## Hawkke

Now that was awesome!


----------



## Snapdragon

killacamt said:


> will it be better than December to Dismember?


Yes only due to the Shield vs Evolution


----------



## El Capitano

That was sick :mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1

holy shit


----------



## barnesk9

That was fucking amazing

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon

Adrian Neville holy shit


----------



## CookiePuss

I've never see anyone do some of the shit that Adrian Neville does. This man is out of his mind.


----------



## almostfamous

Wow another really good match. NXT Special Events are legitimately better than most PPVs.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Alot of nice moves in this match. Fun as fuck.


----------



## Rizzo

I definitely didn't think Takeover would be better than Arrival but it is. Three absolutely GREAT matches.


----------



## El Capitano

Slow start but this match is get better and better


----------



## DoubtGin

My stream is lagging so damn much right now, I missed half the match..


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Another reason why Regal should commentate over Lawler now: he puts over and sells the drama and story of the match.


----------



## Snapdragon

Kidd wrestling like his job depends on it


----------



## C-Cool

Yeah, that's how you do that spot, Davey and Eddie.


----------



## RiverFenix

Bfo4jd said:


> I think Neville should go for a complete bald look. His receding hairstyle and being short makes him look awkward.


He'd look like Yellow Bastard with dem ears...


----------



## Wynter

NXT Takeover has delivered in my opinion. Great shit from the talents, Trips. You should be proud


----------



## Phillies3:16

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Another reason why Regal should commentate over Lawler now: he puts over and sells the drama and story of the match.


The whole announce team destroys main rosters announce team. Nxt team actually calls the match and all spots and help build the drama in the match.


----------



## autechrex

Tyson's attire is badass.


----------



## barnesk9

Its so great to have a fighting champion on nxt

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

That's a nice submission move by Kidd.


----------



## Wynter

And the commentary? Man, please come to Raw and bring Paul Heyman with you :lol


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Now that's a badass looking submission.


----------



## Bfo4jd

Didn't he just tap? WTF?


----------



## Hawkke

And here it ends for Kidd


----------



## Rizzo

Man, Neville is freaking sick.


----------



## Snapdragon

This commentary team is fucking amazing


----------



## kokepepsi

Good stuff
Decent show


----------



## Phillies3:16

Next you see kidd he will be wearing a lucha libre mask


----------



## Wynter

Is Tyson boring or something? Why does WWE use him on the main roster?


----------



## barnesk9

Snapdragon said:


> This commentary team is fucking amazing


Actually hearing commentary about the match makes it seem much more important


----------



## Rizzo

Great show.


----------



## Bfo4jd

Great Show. A+ :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Klorel

Damn good show, much better than I though it was going to be.


----------



## El Capitano

Another brilliant match so much talent on this NXT roster :clap:clap


----------



## Wynter

Adrien Neville is a fucking beat. I hope when he gets called up, they won't water down his moves too much :mark:


----------



## barnesk9

Fucking awesome match

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vyer

Nice match and very good show


----------



## Snapdragon

Tyson Kidd definitely proved the haters wrong

Amazing match, amazing show overall.


----------



## almostfamous

Really good match! It's crazy when Zayn might have had the 3rd best match on the card.


----------



## Hawkke

Excellent show, light years ahead of every WWE main roster shows in match and commentary quality.

But again I say, a true shame at how the Hart's will never be allowed to make anything of themselves in the WWE.

Worst part of it all is as soon as any of them would get called up, they just be abused and forgotten about just like all the rest right now.


----------



## Wynter

Great show. I enjoyed all of it. Even NXT's lesser matches had me into it more than some of the matches on a WWE PPV.

:clap :clap. I might just do a re watch.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Yet another awesome fucking show.


----------



## Spagett

That was a wonderful WRESTLING program. NXT gets it.


----------



## C-Cool

3 Great matches.

Great show.


----------



## CookiePuss

Tyson heel turn ?


----------



## BlightedAgent

This was amazing! I was really entertained


----------



## Wynter

Let's see if I will enjoy Payback as much as I enjoyed this show


----------



## Rizzo

Spagett said:


> That was a wonderful WRESTLING program. NXT gets it.


Which means it's good to know that HHH gets it.


----------



## Bfo4jd

So Tyson turns heel?


----------



## Flair Shot

Pretty solid show.


----------



## Chrome

Great show. Definitely need to start following NXT more often now.


----------



## LVblizzard

That was my first time watching a full NXT show. I'm impressed.


----------



## Hawkke

WynterWarm12 said:


> Let's see if I will enjoy Payback as much as I enjoyed this show


I think the odds of that happening are about as much as I can get the Army with a kidney transplant.


----------



## Wynter

Triple H needs to take over Raw..now! :lol


----------



## barnesk9

3 great matches and Mojo Rawley got his ass kicked. I couldn't complain about this show if I wanted to 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78

Snapdragon said:


> Payback won't be half as good as friggin Capitol Punishment.


The fuck are you talking about? Payback has The Shield in a NoDQ match, a LMS match and Cesaro and Barrett in title matches. It will probably be one of the best shows of the year.


----------



## El Capitano

I can't even decide out of the 3 matches which one was the best :lol


----------



## Klorel

Triple H should take over after that, also, bring that commentary team on the main shows. I wish they would stop changing themes though.


----------



## dazzy666

amazing show


----------



## Bullydully

Great show. Zayn/Breeze stole the show but the NXT World Title and Womens Title matches were great.


----------



## Hawkke

That was a show I was proud to watch!


----------



## Frico

Three high quality matches and overall great show. Zayn/Breeze was my favorite of the night but Nattie/Charlotte and Neville/Kidd were terrific as well. The takeover is upon us. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Snapdragon

x78 said:


> The fuck are you talking about? Payback has The Shield in a NoDQ match, a LMS match and Cesaro and Barrett in title matches. It will probably be one of the best shows of the year.


A LMS match doesn't mean much when it involves Cena.


----------



## RyanPelley

barnesk9 said:


> Actually hearing commentary about the match makes it seem much more important


Crazy what that adds to a match, compared to Michael Cole and JBL rambling about god damn nonsense.


----------



## Wynter

NXT is Triple H's baby and far as I know, Shield and Bray are his projects,so I am confident in a future where Triple H controls Raw :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Charlotte vs. Natalya stole the show. Amazing match.

Neville vs. Kidd was great too. Fuck the Kidd haters, he proved that he is one of the best when given a chance once again. Awesome main event match.


----------



## Rizzo

WynterWarm12 said:


> NXT is Triple H's baby and far as I know, Shield and Bray are his projects,so I am confident in a future where *Triple H controls Raw* :mark: :mark: :mark:


Hopefully that's sooner rather than later.


----------



## Wynter

Seriously, why isn't Kidd on the main roster? Does his personality fall flat or something?


----------



## barnesk9

Give Kidd the ic or us belt and let him defend the belt weekly

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CookiePuss

Triple H is such a good babyface on NXT


----------



## barnesk9

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seriously, why isn't Kidd on the main roster? Does his personality fall flat or something?


Yep, he has 0 charisma and isn't great on the mic


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seriously, why isn't Kidd on the main roster? Does his personality fall flat or something?


He has been used as a generic babyface jobber mostly. Hasn't had much of a chance at getting a push, the one time he got a bit of a push is when he got injured.


----------



## TripleG

Main event...it was OK. It was a nice effort from both guys, but I felt like I was watching two guys do cool moves rather than two interesting characters fighting for the top prize in an all out war. 

Overall, NXT Takeover was a fun show to watch. Breeze Vs. Generico and Charlotte Vs. Natalya for the main highlights for me. Superb outings.


----------



## Wynter

Kidd with the IC title with guys like Ziggler, Zayn and Seth Rollins feuding with him would be :mark: :mark: Just, his lack of charisma and personality makes things difficult :lol

Paul Heyman loved him some Tyson, new Paul Heyman guy?  lol


----------



## DudeLove669

TripleG said:


> but I felt like I was watching two guys do cool moves rather than two interesting characters fighting for the top prize in an all out war.


"two interesting characters fighting for the top prize in an all out war."

Is how I saw the match.


----------



## Wynter

What's up with Camacho? I'm a Rosebud, but was more into him in that match. He's not good enough for a NXT push?


----------



## Born of Osiris

Damn, nice show. 

Might even rewatch the Zayn and Divas match.


----------



## DoubtGin

babyface Hunter :


----------



## x78

WynterWarm12 said:


> What's up with Camacho? I'm a Rosebud, but was more into him in that match. He's not good enough for a NXT push?


He's a solid talent. We talk about him a lot on the weekly NXT thread.


----------



## CookiePuss

WynterWarm12 said:


> What's up with Camacho? I'm a Rosebud, but was more into him in that match. He's not good enough for a NXT push?


Yeah man. Would have rather seen Camacho on the main roster than the goofy adam rose shit. But I'm sure he will have his time.


----------



## Hawkke

Take notes Shield! Hunter's weakness is clearly microphone cords!


----------



## Phillies3:16

Zack Ryder made it onto the show! That is if he is still the bunny


----------



## CookiePuss

Paul Heyman is like "fuck this shit" during the whole Adam Rose segment

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hawkke

That show was so good, Adam Rose is actually not pissing me off! What does that say. :lol


----------



## DudeLove669

I'm already sick of this shit


----------



## Hawkke

Heyman with that WTF stare
:HA


----------



## Phillies3:16

I hate how butchered harts theme is for Natalya


----------



## Bearodactyl

Heyman and Renee really complete eachother. 

Forgot this was on tonight. Gonna have to rewatch that divas match. Was it really that good? Best match of Nattie's career? Or is that just your regular hyperbole?


----------



## Born of Osiris

This is what bothers me. It's like, okay, I don't see Kidd as a main eventer but the guy deserves to at least be a really good midcarder. 

Same with Sansow, Ziggler, etc. 

Stop wasting these guys talents.


----------



## Wynter

Well, I really enjoyed the show and the people in the NXT forum are very nice :lol Every question I asked, a person or more answered nicely. Good environment to watch wrestling (Y)

Enjoy the rest of your day or night everyone


----------



## Hawkke

Bearodactyl said:


> Heyman and Renee really complete eachother.
> 
> Forgot this was on tonight. Gonna have to rewatch that divas match. Was it really that good? Best match of Nattie's career? Or is that just your regular hyperbole?


It was amazing, that's what it was. And I don't care what anyone says.. Natty is hot


----------



## autechrex

Those veneers are so bad. Veneers are always so bad.


----------



## rockdig1228

Bearodactyl said:


> Heyman and Renee really complete eachother.
> 
> Forgot this was on tonight. Gonna have to rewatch that divas match. Was it really that good? Best match of Nattie's career? Or is that just your regular hyperbole?


It really was that good, no hyperbole. Natalya showed how good she really is & Charlotte showed that she has tons of potential.


----------



## Hawkke

"I will conquer Charlotte" Future brazzers..


----------



## Rizzo

Heyman is killing Natalya right now lol


----------



## [email protected]

LMAO, Nattie was acting like a bitch and Heyman put her in her place


----------



## CookiePuss

Tyler Breeze is just :HA


----------



## DudeLove669

[email protected] said:


> LMAO, Nattie was acting like a bitch and Heyman put her in her place


In what world do you live in where you could possibly think that was acting like a bitch?


----------



## [email protected]

DudeLove669 said:


> In what world do you live in where you could possibly think that was acting like a bitch?


When she was talking to Charlotte she was being real snotty imo.


----------



## finalnight

Great show, though so weird seeing HHH as a heel on Monday and a face on Thursday!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Theme Songs:

- Zayns was ok, the dance he does is a bit goofy. And now he certainly isn't turning heel with that song. 

- Breeze's is fine. It suits him and it's not any worse than his last one.

- Charollette's new theme fucking rocked imo. Holy shit, that's a badass remix. A bit too awesome for her as well; the snap was silly to add.

- Natalya's was cool too. The remix was great.

Matches:

- Camacho is pretty good, good striker. Adam Rose literally can't. Tag match was ok, what I expected. Wish Mojo would stop showing up. 

- Zayn v Breeze was great. Surprised at that ending too, excited to see where it leads.

- Divas title match was the shit. Ric Flair sold the shit out that match :lol I wish Natalya would have gotten some more offense in though. Bret Hart could have been asleep and I wouldn't have noticed. Charlotte is pretty buff. She had some serious veins in her arms, and they were hairy. Really hairy. Not sure how the whole figure 4 segment went down, but I guess the idea was ok. Charlotte is good with her crowd and ring awareness too. Pretty happy ending and probably a face push for Charlotte. A very well deserved win.

- Good main Event. fast ending. :lol at Tyson Kidd being the sore loser. Like anyone cares. 

9/10 PPV (PPV?), -1 for not having Mojo die at the hands of Rusev.


The Fallout:

Heyman is a GOAT. And Charlotte is on the roids for sure.


----------



## Lazyking

I really dug the show. Have to rewatch the divas match but it was good, probably best divas match you'll see all year.. the figure four spot starting getting confusing.

Adam Rose is just not for me, maybe he'll show something against Swagger but is offense is weak, all comedy character that I find annoying more then funny. Camacho worked hard.

Breeze/Zayn was phenomenal. Zayn is the best seller in the biz and he has great comeback offense. perfect babyface.I like Breeze but WWE will never push the model gimmick past midcard.


Rusev crush Mojo makes me happy.

Tag match was okay. Kalisto will be a star, El local should be replaced by Tyson kidd. Bring up Ascension to feud with the usos

Kidd/Neville was good but like others have said, very little heat in this match, some good spots but thats all they were imo.

Couple things left. Post show was great. Advancing some stories even just a little bit is how post shows should go. That way you make the post show mean something.

Lastly, the main reason I feel like NXT acts are struggling to get over is because they work roughly the same crowd and have devloped more of a character on NXT. Not enough people, esp casual viewers that might go to show with their family. know NXT. So the WWE decides to bring these people up expecting everyone to know who they are with very little back story. They have to basically start from scratch.


----------



## jacobdaniel

Fantastic show! Really solid from top to bottom IMO.

Adam Rose vs. Camacho: Even though I was like 99% sure Rose would get the win, I was really rooting for Camacho. The guy has a great look and is pretty decent in the ring. Not sure how his mic skills are, but he could be at least a decent mid carder on the main roster someday. Rose is decent in the ring as well, I just can't stand the gimmick.

The Ascension vs. Kalisto & El Local: I was almost certain the luchadors would win this one, as I think The Ascension are ready to be called up to the main roster. With that said I don't think this feud is quite over yet.

Zayn vs. Breeze: Wow, MOTN as far as I'm concerned. I've been a big Zayn fan for a while now, but this match really made me take a little more notice in Breeze. His character is _okay_, and you can tell he's 100% devoted to it, but I'm not the biggest fan of it.

Rusev vs. Mojo: I don't really feel this should've been on the show, but I guess they needed a little filler. Mojo should be taken off NXT TV for a while and given time to up both his in ring game as well as promo skills.

Charlotte vs. Nattie: One of the best diva's matches in some time. It's awesome to see two women wrestlers get good time and be allowed to showcase their skills. Vince and the Raw/Smackdown creative team could learn a thing or two from that.

Neville vs. Kidd: I didn't really pay too much attention to this match as I had to run out to the store and when I got back I was distracted by other things, but from what I saw both men put in great effort. Kidd is really talented and I agree with others that he could be a great IC or US champion and have great matches every week.

I'm really glad to hear they're going to be doing these NXT specials quarterly. I feel like tonight's event was better than some WWE PPV's, and that gives me a lot of faith in the future if Trips really does take over from Vince one day.


----------



## Lazyking

Rusev/Mojo was straight filler and probably a tool to take a Mojo off tv for a long, long time. Fans at the arena are behind him but it won't work on the road.


----------



## ctorresc04

I was at the live show, it was excellent!

I met Renee Young. She's as warm of a person as she comes across on television. I complimented her on her mic work. She said in a playfully sad tone that it's all she's good at. My phone ran out of battery so I was unable to take a picture. :-(


----------



## HereComesTrouble

NXT TakeOver was fucking amazing. The top 3 matches all delivered. Zayn/Breeze stole the show IMO and Charlotte/Natalya and Neville/Kidd both put on a clinic. Can't wait until Trips takes over.


----------



## Mhirn3

Watching the replay now.

holy shit what a match between Zayn and Breeze.


Lana though, damn those legs are nice.


----------



## Chelsea411

I might be a little late to the party but I was still able to watch it live. Zayn/Breeze and Neville/Kidd both weren't as good as I was hoping for but I would still say they were both around ***1/2 to ***3/4. To be honest Charlotte/Natalya stole the show. In my opinion the best women's match the WWE has ever produced ( ****1/4) I really loved that match. Overall another really strong NXT show and was pretty damn fun.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Thrilled for Charlotte... Her future in the WWE is as bright as Times Square on New Year's Eve.


----------



## Mhirn3

I still have a soft spot for Emma/Paige at Arrival but that was DAMN CLOSE.


----------



## Chelsea411

Mhirn3 said:


> I still have a soft spot for Emma/Paige at Arrival but that was DAMN CLOSE.


I am a huge fan of the Emma/Paige match at Arrival as well. The future of the Divas Title looks great


----------



## Mhirn3

Chelsea411 said:


> I am a huge fan of the Emma/Paige match at Arrival as well. The future of the Divas Title looks great


They've raised that bar to a pretty high place on these specials....I'm curious to see who Charlotte gets at the next one, I suspect it'll be her soon to be former partner Sasha Banks.


----------



## SAMCRO

Don't get your hopes up for the divas division to improve. Soon as Charlotte gets on the main roster she'll be stuck with the rest of the divas having 3 minute matches and no storyline. The only place divas matches matter is on NXT, on Raw divas are only used for eye candy and a piss break. 

It is sad, i mean these divas like Charlotte have incredible matches in NXT and have storylines. Then when they go to raw they're just threw into the pile and stuck doing nothing until they're the flavor of the month. And even then their matches are still only 3 minutes.


----------



## Rizzo

It's frustrating that the Divas matches on the main roster aren't even half the quality of NXT. Simply no reason for it not to be.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT Takeover was amazzzinnggggggggg!!! :mark: I CANT WAIT FOR HUNTER TO START RUNNING WWE ITS GONNA BE DOPE!


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed

Who else thought Paige was her hottest tonight with those light blue jeans? glad she's getting rid of the prude "anti-diva" gimmick, she's already made her eyebrows thinner, 

hopefully she lightens her hair up to complement her skin tone.(Coming from a really pale guy with very dark hair, I bleach it mid-brown), but that's just me, some guys like different looks.(Colossians 2:20-23)


----------



## BornBad

feeling bad for the poor guy with the Corey Graves sign....


----------



## NexSES

TripleG said:


> Main event...it was OK. It was a nice effort from both guys, but I felt like I was watching two guys do cool moves rather than two interesting characters fighting for the top prize in an all out war.
> 
> Overall, NXT Takeover was a fun show to watch. Breeze Vs*. Generico* and Charlotte Vs. Natalya for the main highlights for me. Superb outings.


Who? This show was in Florida, not Mexico, you mark.


----------



## bme

Rose/Camacho ** ok
ElLocal,Kalisto/Ascension ** ok
Zahn/Breeze **** great
Charlotte/Natalya **** great
Neville/Kidd ***1/2 really good

Thought Breeze & Kidd would stink up the joint but they stepped up.
Damn that women's match was awesome, can't remember the last time i saw a divas match of that quality.
Also (Y) for the video packages these got me hyped and i went into the show not expecting anything big.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Rusev MDK'ing Mojo. Full five stars.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I almost got a mini heart attack when I saw Sami do that, lol. Got a nice little flashback to the Steenerico times.


----------



## TripleG

This was my first time watching NXT since the days of Daniel Bryan and Wade Barrett, so obviously, it has been a while. 

After watching Takedown, I am definitely going to work NXT into my regular rotation. I was greatly impressed with what I saw. The Breeze/Zahn and Charlotte/Natalya matches were unbelievably good, and most of the talents that were showcased were at least interesting enough to make me want to watch more.


----------



## CrystalFissure

That was a fucking incredible show. There's something about NXT that I just really love. Was pleasantly surprised that Camacho vs. Rose was actually pretty good. Camacho is getting better actually. Interestingly enough, I have a friend whose last name is "Camacho" but it's actually pronounced "Ca-marsh".

I enjoyed most of the new theme music, the crowd was hot as hell and there was an intensity to the show. Honestly, I was more excited about Takeover than I am for Payback. Charlotte also surprised me. Great job to everyone involved with the show.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Amazing show, really like HHH's NXT concept ever since it has started.


----------



## captainzombie

This was a well done show. I really wish NXT was 2 hrs a week at times. I had a fun time watching the show my only issue was with the Ascension, they should of lost the belts. They are getting too stale for me.

The women's match was awesome and a real highlight of the show. Was it me or Tyson is still so awkward hugging and kissing Nattie before his match? I just don't get the dude, you see the same crap on total divas. He has a nice and hot wife, yet he acts like he doesn't know how to be in a relationship makes you feel uncomfortable. Lol

I think it's time the NXT title gets updated, it just looks like a huge toy. The darn thing looks bigger than Neville. Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Rusev MDK'ing Mojo. Full five stars.


:lmao In all seriousness, that is probably the highlight of the night. We all knew Breeze/Zayn would be fantastic, Charlotte/Natalya had a great chance of being at least "decent", and Neville/Kidd was going to be interesting, but this was unexpected and SOMETHING VERY NECESSARY.



My ratings for the top three matches:

*Tyler Breeze vs. Sami Zayn: 4.25 / 5*

The match was fucking fantastic, can't really say much in negativity except for that _brutal_ powerbomb botch. If I recall correctly, that's the first time Zayn attempted it in NXT, and any person who knows Zayn/Generico would MARK LIKE FUCK for that, but they screwed it up. I think that spot being ruined and unprotected (ie just letting Breeze reverse it into a small package or something) really affected the match overall. Usually I wouldn't take a whole .25 off of a score because of one botch but this was probably going to be the highlight of the match, and something a lot of fans would look forward to. It's unfortunate.



*Charlotte vs. Natalya: 4 / 5*

Not really much to say, it was a really, really good match for divas, and respectable overall. A few parts were a bit awkward, but I'm not excusing it from the score.
The most impressive part was that Charlotte and Natalya were able to keep everyone glued to the screen with a submission based match, though. There are no wrestlers on the WWE roster that could make 75% of their lengthy match about submissions and people would still be interested. Great bout.



*Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd: 3.75 / 5*

I'm not sure if I should be giving this 3.5 or 3.75, it was a really iffy match booking-wise, but everything in-ring was sound, impressive, and definitely interesting. My problem with the booking was the guys apparently being compared to eachother, and wanting to stop those comparisons. How did Neville try to thwart people saying they're so similar? By doing the same things Kidd did. It was weird in that sense.
Ultimately I think WWE are trying too hard to force Neville into a more... "spot monkey" type position. I know it's not popular around here but he does it well. But I think they're missing out because Neville is seriously one of the most impressive all round wrestlers they have in the whole industry right now. He is good in every category inside the ring, but they amplify just one.




The rest of the matches were just meh, as you would expect. Really disappointed that *Adam Rose* has officially shat the bed on both Raw and NXT. Good fun gimmick for a while, and I still kinda like it, but the fact he went from one of the best brawler/submission wrestlers in the whole WWE as Leo Kruger, to being abysmal in ring because everything he does is character based and boring. *El Local and Kalisto* were really unimpressive. Ricardo should have gotten in shape for this imo, but he seems completely out of it. Still a good wrestler, but he's rusty as fuck. Kalisto is obviously way too fast for *the Ascension* and his super-speed spots were super-speed sloppy because of it.


----------



## TripleG

With Raw being in a stale holding pattern at the moment & TNA being just about completely unwatchable, it is nice to have just a good solid wrestling show with talented workers, fun characters, & a respect for the artform. 

If this is the quality of show NXT is capable of delivering, consider me hooked. Obviously, I don't expect matches like Zahn/Breeze or Charlotte/Natalya every night, and I definitely don't expect a ton of title matches every week, but if NXT is able to provide logically booked shows that highlight the strengths of these talents and ultimately build to matches of that caliber, then I'm on board. 

Seriously, last night's show just made me think maybe NXT should get a spot on WWE PPVs, even if it is just the Preshow match. I mean you look at Payback and they are clearly struggling for content for that show, maybe throwing out a contenders match, an exhibition, or maybe even a well built title match at some point on the PPV is not something I would object too.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

WynterWarm12 said:


> NXT is Triple H's baby and far as I know, Shield and Bray are his projects,so I am confident in a future where Triple H controls Raw :mark: :mark: :mark:


So am I.


----------



## DudeLove669

MADDOXITRON said:


> The match was fucking fantastic, can't really say much in negativity except for that _brutal_ powerbomb botch. If I recall correctly, that's the first time Zayn attempted it in NXT, and any person who knows Zayn/Generico would MARK LIKE FUCK for that, but they screwed it up. I think that spot being ruined and unprotected (ie just letting Breeze reverse it into a small package or something) really affected the match overall. Usually I wouldn't take a whole .25 off of a score because of one botch but this was probably going to be the highlight of the match, and something a lot of fans would look forward to. It's unfortunate.


This overreaction is quite ridiculous. In what way was that botch brutal?

The way they saved the move so smoothly shows unbelievable ability on both men and is the main thing that showed me Breeze is on the same level as Zayn. Most people would have just given up but they stuck with it and saved it making it even more impressive to me than if they had pulled it off flawlessly. It takes more skill and effort to save a move than to do it perfectly. 

The small package roll through was one of the best saves I've seen and shows that both men have the right mindset to make anything work no matter what happens. It made the match for me.


----------



## Lazyking

Just rewatched Zayn/Breeze and Charlotte/Nattie. I think Zayn/Breeze was even better on rewatch. The botch wasn't the big deal, I don't care for the move anyway.. it's an easy botch cause so many thing go into it..The two worked well. I look forward to Breeeze winning the title. Sami is ready for the main roster and if Bryan is out a long time, I'd have Ziggler move up the card and put Zayn in the midcard spot.

Charlotte/Nattie wasn't as good. Good chain wrestling but the more I see the figure four spot, the less I like it.. their was no real struggle with the move. Charlotte looked like a million bucks in ring tho and Nattie only meh.

Still one of the better divas matches but not a classic imo.


----------



## Oxidamus

DudeLove669 said:


> This overreaction is quite ridiculous. In what way was that botch brutal?
> 
> The way they saved the move so smoothly shows unbelievable ability on both men and is the main thing that showed me Breeze is on the same level as Zayn. Most people would have just given up but they stuck with it and saved it making it even more impressive to me than if they had pulled it off flawlessly. It takes more skill and effort to save a move than to do it perfectly.
> 
> The small package roll through was one of the best saves I've seen and shows that both men have the right mindset to make anything work no matter what happens. It made the match for me.


It was brutal because it was obviously a very big spot in the match, probably the most important spot in the entire match that wasn't the ending, and it is a very, very popular move that anyone accustomed to Zayn would mark out for if he used it. Because of that, it's brutal. Not because it looked dangerous or anything, but because of the importance and expectations.

Personally I think the move was ruined immediately upon the fall. I thought they were transitioning it into a small package which would have saved face a bit, but they didn't, so it looked worse. Then as Zayn actually threw Breeze up in the air you could see Breeze' legs land awkwardly on Zayn's shoulder/neck area, which was pretty sloppy.


----------



## Xderby

10/10 PPV better than some of the main wwe ppv's(rr 2014 for example)for me,every match was great..maybe except the Camacho vs rose but maybe its just me. The ending of the Charlotte vs Natalya match was unreal..flair shaking hand with Bret with their daughters in the ring...man...

And that fucking Ascension entrance tho,the roooooaaaaaar and the swag walk,I fking love them.


----------



## seabs

*Kidd and Nattie wrestling for the titles really turned out bad didn't it :hayden3*


----------



## Jimshine

The power bomb botch was icky but ... the way Breeze tried to roll it into a small package :mark: saved the move, if anything Zayn made it look dumb getting off the mat


----------



## Brock

Takeover is on Sky Sports this Sunday for the UK'ers interested.


----------



## AEA

Fantastic show (Y)


----------



## KozmicLuis

Same as with ArRival, it was uploaded for free on Hulu, if you're outside of the U.S, use Hola and you're set to go.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/643041

Awesome show, even Tyson Kidd delivered big time, the women's match stole the show and Tyler Breeze did as well.


----------



## N-Zone

Awesome show! Think the Women's Title match really stole the show, wasn't expecting too much and was blown away by how great the bout was. Zayn/Breeze and Neville/Kidd were really good as well.


----------



## deathsonedesire

N-Zone said:


> Awesome show! Think the Women's Title match really stole the show, wasn't expecting too much and was blown away by how great the bout was. Zayn/Breeze and Neville/Kidd were really good as well.


I agree. I think the women had the Match of the Night too, which sounds crazy for WWE...


----------



## bjnelson19705

Just watched. OMFG that was awesome. That was probably one of the best women's match I've seen in a LONG time.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Great show and some great matches but let's be real, Charlotte does _not_ have the diva look. The only reason she'll make it to the main roster and probably get a title reign is because she's Ric Flair's daughter. She's very good considering how long she's been in the business but come on....not anything special to look at. I understand that's very shallow but that's how the diva division works.

I really admire how Kidd and Nattie work with these up and comers. This is not the first time Nattie has put over an NXT diva. Props for thinking about the future and helping them out.


----------



## Flair Shot

Quasi Juice said:


> Great show and some great matches but let's be real, Charlotte does _not_ have the diva look. The only reason she'll make it to the main roster and probably get a title reign is because she's Ric Flair's daughter. She's very good considering how long she's been in the business but come on....not anything special to look at. I understand that's very shallow but that's how the diva division works.
> 
> I really admire how Kidd and Nattie work with these up and comers. This is not the first time Nattie has put over an NXT diva. Props for thinking about the future and helping them out.


:clap

Thank you. Finally someone who sees that the only reason she is in the spot she is in, is because she is Flairs daughter.


----------



## Kabraxal

Amazing show... the last few weeks of the main product had gotten me so disillusioned and down on wrestling that I had been struggling to watch wrestling at all and that show... well, it reminds you of how great wrestling is when you get shows that are that focused and actually about WRESTLING. It should be how the main product is but right now, I'll take it in anyway I can.

Great woman's match, great match with Breeze and Zayn and I loved the main event and tag match as well. IT was a great card throughout (just like Arrival). Also loved the pre and post shows... they fed right into what was happening and Heyman was just pure gold. Loved Kidd's mic down response and HHH saying women then diva, sort of giving off the "let's kill that horrid word Diva soon please" vibe. And a quarterly special is perfect. Mirrors the big four before PPVs flooded the market and diluted their importance.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Quasi Juice said:


> Great show and some great matches but let's be real, Charlotte does _not_ have the diva look. The only reason she'll make it to the main roster and probably get a title reign is because she's Ric Flair's daughter. She's very good considering how long she's been in the business but come on....not anything special to look at. I understand that's very shallow but that's how the diva division works.
> 
> I really admire how Kidd and Nattie work with these up and comers. This is not the first time Nattie has put over an NXT diva. Props for thinking about the future and helping them out.


It's how the diva division works.. but it's not _how _ we want it to work.. (at least not how I want it to work, I would prefer a more wrestling and storyline oriented product, where looks/hotness are of lesser import. And I think that in a while, with a few more of the NXT girls coming up and some of the current divas stepping up their game, this could have a decent chance of happening). So maybe it's change for the wrong reasons.. it's still the right change though 

As for Nattie, it's just terribly strange how much more I like her on NXT than when I see her on the main roster. And I can't specifically put my finger on why that is. It's driving me insane...



TripleG said:


> With Raw being in a stale holding pattern at the moment & TNA being just about completely unwatchable, it is nice to have just a good solid wrestling show with talented workers, fun characters, & a respect for the artform.
> 
> If this is the quality of show NXT is capable of delivering, consider me hooked. Obviously, I don't expect matches like Zahn/Breeze or Charlotte/Natalya every night, and I definitely don't expect a ton of title matches every week, but if NXT is able to provide logically booked shows that highlight the strengths of these talents and ultimately build to matches of that caliber, then I'm on board.
> 
> Seriously, last night's show just made me think maybe NXT should get a spot on WWE PPVs, even if it is just the Preshow match. I mean you look at Payback and they are clearly struggling for content for that show, maybe throwing out a contenders match, an exhibition, or maybe even a well built title match at some point on the PPV is not something I would object too.


I don't know, I kinda like the fact that these important NXT matches get a PPV of their own that is all about them, advertised well in advance. If you'd put matches like that on a PPV Pre-Show, with the panel focused on the main show storylines, the crowd still supposed to get warmed up and some homeviewers still getting to where they are going to watch, getting ready in the kitchen for snacks etc, I don't think it'd do them justice.

Maybe a one off I'd be OK with, but I think we all know that if people responded even remotely well to it they'd keep doing it ad nauseam, and I want it to stay special and have a big feel to it.


----------



## The Philosopher

What? I think Charlotte's got a great look; actually looks like a strong fighter and not a model.

Throughly enjoyed the entire show, everything was excellent. Honestly I doubt Payback will be as entertaining.


----------



## Brock

For the UK'ers, this is on tonight at 11PM, before Payback.


----------



## KicksToFaces!

This was a pretty solid show, Natalya-Charlotte was the MOTN, I did expect a good diva match, but that was actually a very good non-diva(?, lol) match. I was kind of disappointed by the main event, but I still thought it was okay.


----------

